# Thermapen sale



## garyt (Jul 21, 2012)

Thermapen is having an open box sale, this is where I bought mine they are $69. Here is a link    ww.thermoworks.com/emails/2012_07_21_thermapen_openbox_sale_ending_soon_cons.html

_I have had mine for about a year and I love it_


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great Link!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the second time these things went on sale and my Accountant...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Says, " It ain't in the Budget! " It's a conspiracy, I tell you!...JJ


----------



## yakdaddy42 (Sep 9, 2012)

The best thing I ever did for my cooking was to get a thermapen. food is more consistent


----------

